# 8 year old retired Champion seeking new home



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, my favorite Chihuahua Breeder (Proux Kennels) is looking to find a forever home for one of their champions. Nicky is an 8 year old boy, very good looking of course, with a good temperament and excellent manners, both with humans and dogs. He has made the cover of many magazines and newspapers. I believe Proux Kennels are in Florida. They are offering him for the cost of his neuter and Vet certificate. I would take him in a minute if I could. If anyone is interested in such a dog, please go look at their website. They are truly amazing (show) breeders and Nicky is incredible! I'm just hoping they haven't found anyone yet... 

http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/id82.html

http://www.prouxchihuahuas.com/id24.html


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I want Nicky........pitty I didn't live over there.
How cute is he???????
Awwwwwwwwww bless.
Someone go and get him and sneek him to me.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is so cute.I love their site.They seem like good breeders.


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Gosh I wish I could take him in... I just don't have the money for another!  He's so pretty!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

he is ADORABLE!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

He's gorgeous. I wish Mike would go for that!!! I'm only one state up from FL (GA). I'd have him in a heartbeat!!


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

They are only about 3 hours from me, tell me quick how to get in touch with her!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww yes someone go and get him....he is gorgeous, I love him.xxxx


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't know how to contact them by phone either. I know them from their website because I have found so much good information on it. Once I emailed her and she answered within a day or two, so you should get an answer fast.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Fingers crossed.


DITTO! 

*waits*


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is gorgeous! I hope that he finds a good home 

I have found a lot of great info on that site in the past as well.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ooo I am so excited....


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

he is sooo adorable!! i wish i was near them...


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Any news???


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I could never be a breeder & get rid of an 8 yr old dog it would break my heart


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm with you Alisha--he's adorable. Why oh why would they part with him? I hope someone on this board gets him though and will love him for the rest of his life.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

yea i'm curious too as to why they are getting rid of them?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Some breeders do sell ther chi's on as they are too old to breed from. I am not saying this is right and I could never do it but thats why they sell them.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

thats what i figured, it's just weird to me because IMO you'd have to loveee the dog breed that you are breeding, in order to do it as a job..so to just sell your dog because you can no longer breed them anymore, says other wise.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope he finds a wonderful forever home. I would never be able to do that either.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

They do love the breed, they just don't get as attached to the individual dog. I can kind of understand this point of view as well, because if they didn't find homes to retired dogs, imagine how many they'd have! These dogs are mostly taken care of very well, but obviously can't get the same attention as our pets do...... they usually try and find retired show dogs home because they know that someone out there will be able to give them a perfect home in their old days  .
I couldn't do it myself but then again if I was a professional breeder and dedicated my life to breeding/showing, studying the breed and picking the best combinations to better the breed all together, I might be thinking differently.  

Hope this gorgeous boy gets the best home!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> They do love the breed, they just don't get as attached to the individual dog. I can kind of understand this point of view as well, because if they didn't find homes to retired dogs, imagine how many they'd have! These dogs are mostly taken care of very well, but obviously can't get the same attention as our pets do...... they usually try and find retired show dogs home because they know that someone out there will be able to give them a perfect home in their old days  .
> I couldn't do it myself but then again if I was a professional breeder and dedicated my life to breeding/showing, studying the breed and picking the best combinations to better the breed all together, I might be thinking differently.
> 
> Hope this gorgeous boy gets the best home!



That makes a lot of sense!
I hope someone on here can offer him a home


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeh they love the breed but they don't have them as pets & that's what I couldn't do. I always think once someone has too many dogs they breed then things begin to change they are more interested in what the dogs can do for them than the love they have for them.This is just my opinion I don't mean to offend


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

That's why everyone can't be a breeder  . I will never have more than 3 or 4 dogs at home either, but I can understand that some people live for that and it's good that they do...... that's why all our beloved breeds exist today  !


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

On their website, it says they never have more than 20 dogs at a time, including puppies, so they have time to devote to each individual one. All these dogs live inside their home, not in cages, so can you imagine if they kept them all? I hope someone gives Nicky the best forever home soon! By the way, if someone wants to enquire, they are very picky about whom they let their dogs go to. You have to fill out a whole questionnaire and go meet them in person. They don't fly dogs either.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Rubyfox said:


> Any news???


Well I talked to Michele last night for a LONG time.

They will get Nicky neutured maybe this next weekend and the following weekend me and hubby are driving down.

If all works out, Nicky will have a new forever home with us and the girls


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

LuvmySkippy said:


> I'm with you Alisha--he's adorable. Why oh why would they part with him? I hope someone on this board gets him though and will love him for the rest of his life.


Hi Skippy, hubby is in the AIR froce and has orders to san antonio in october, we're in alabama now and i'm still deciding if i'm going to go, he wants to retire here.

we're going to see nicky in two weeks and if everything works out, we'll have him forever


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Hurray! So happy for Nicky. I hope you get him. He seems so nice and you look like you would be giving him the perfect home!

Please let us know. I can't wait to see more pictures of him. So gorgeous!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

aww i hope he gets a forever home i was almost gonna see if i could but glad to see he did get 1 or is very close 2 congrats


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww I really hope you get Nicky!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Oh my gosh!! I so hope you get him!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

mhpercival said:


> Well I talked to Michele last night for a LONG time.
> 
> They will get Nicky neutured maybe this next weekend and the following weekend me and hubby are driving down.
> 
> If all works out, Nicky will have a new forever home with us and the girls


 
OMG I have my fingers crossed for you......what fantastic news that would be.
O I really cant wait and I amso happy for you....
Keep me posted.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I can't stop looking at him...I just love him.....


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Rubyfox, I'm so excited, but miscalculated, i thought it was NEXT weekend (the 8th) we were going, but its really the 15th! What a bummer, I've emailed her a million questions she's prolly getting sick of me.

But the 'ad' on the website isn't there anymore.

Oh i hope he likes us.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm so excited for you!!! I'm sure he'll like you, he'll fit right in!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

O not too much longer to wait. I had to wait 12 weeks for Ella and it was worth it.

I am sure they he will like you.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Proux sent me a pic!! go see in the pic threads


----------

